# Extreme Ladezeiten



## HyperStorm (10. Januar 2018)

Guten Tag, ich wusste nicht genau wohin mit dem Thema, deshalb jetzt mal hier rein.

Mir gehts um folgendes.
Bisher fand ich die Ladezeiten die die Spiele so haben recht kurz.
Jedenfalls bis sich mein Kumpel mal nen neuen PC gegönnt hat (Mediamarkt...)

Am Beispiel von GTA 5: Wenn wir zeitgleich das Spiel starten, kann er fast schon den nächsten Raubzug planen, während ich teils fast 5 - 10 Minuten warte....
Das ist aber nicht nur bei GTA so, auch bei vielen anderen Spielen ist das so.

Aber hier erstmal mein PC.
Core i5 3570K (ohne Übertaktung)
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
GeForce GTX 970
Corsair 16GB DDR3 (PC3-10700, 667 MHz)
Win7 und Spiele getrennt auf 2 SSD's verteilt.

Ist zwar schon etwas älter das System aber kommt selbst mit heutigen Spielen auf hohen Settings sehr gut zurecht. Nur die Ladezeiten sind eben teils echt extrem.

Welche Komponente müsste denn da mal durch was neues ersetzt werden um die Ladezeiten zu reduzieren?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Pladdaah (10. Januar 2018)

schau dir mal die Auslastung an, wenn du das Spiel startest  

fällt dir da was auf?


----------



## Camari (10. Januar 2018)

Schon mal geschaut ob deine SSD Festplatten in Ordnung sind mit SSD life?


----------



## Camari (10. Januar 2018)

Schon mal geschaut ob deine SSD Festplatten in Ordnung sind mit SSD life? 5-10 Minuten trotz ssd ist merkwürdig.

*grrrr doppelpost* -.-


----------



## HyperStorm (13. Januar 2018)

Hey, Hab meine SSD noch nicht geprüft, wusste nich dass es da Tools gibt ^^ Mach ich nachher mal, danke.
Und was soll mir bei der Auslastung auffallen?


----------

